# Read this!



## Greeneyedblonde2 (May 20, 2009)

ok so my name i Kristin and im a senior in high school. Last year i was diagnosed with IBS-A and ever since then my life has been absolutely miserable, im sure you can relate. Fear of going to school, or going out, fear of public bathrooms and even fear of going to college. It was litterally ruining my life and no one could understand me. I felt helpless and alone and that my life would be this way forever. About 2 months ago i switched from my pediatric doctor to a regualr adult doctor. Through normal conversation, I told her about my IBS symptoms...frequent bathroom trips, stomach pain, depression, panic attacks, fear of going to school. She said you most likely to have IBS but you also have anxiety. She told me that IBS does not cause depression or panic attcks or fear of going to school, only anxiety does. And IBS can actually cause anxiety. She wrote me a prescription for Lexapro, which is a depression/ anxiety medication and i absolutely love it! I have not missed a single day of school in 3 months, my IBS doesnt even cross my mind when i go out. and i am now confident about attending college in the fall. I do ocasionally have stomach pain because i do still have IBS but no where near the amount i used to. I'm not saying this will work for everyone but it deff. worked for me and i know how hard it is when you feel like there is no where else to turn to. Hope this helps! thanks for reading!


----------



## sosgirl (May 11, 2009)

wow, that's really inspiring. i have a question though. did your regular doctor prescribe u with the meds for depression/anxiety, or did u have to go to a psychiatrist? anyway, i am really happy that there are people out there that get to live their lives pretty normally w/ ibs. i wish you the best of luck w/ graduating from high school and starting college. u are an inspiration to us 'ibsers'.


----------



## Greeneyedblonde2 (May 20, 2009)

yep my regular doctor prescribed it for me...first she gave me a sample and it worked so then she wrote me a prescription. The only downside is it makes you extremely tired but i've started taking it before bed and im fine when i wake up in the morning. Good luck to you!


----------

